
Wacom launches global, virtual hackathon around digital ink - Kscheven
http://inkathon.wacom.com/
======
Kscheven
Inkathon, a yearly virtual hackathon, launches with a focus in advanced
digital ink. The event is being powered by Wacom and AngelHack and challenges
developers to think creatively with artistic-like SDKs.

